# Joints (Woodworking)



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some joints that are interesting. 
https://twitter.com/TheJoinery_jp

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

And I thought a blind dove tail was pretty impressive. I'm not even sure how the heck many of those would be made lol

Interesting link Herb , thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Herb, some neat stuff.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> And I thought a blind dove tail was pretty impressive. I'm not even sure how the heck many of those would be made lol
> 
> Interesting link Herb , thanks


Sure makes the wheels turn figuring out how they did those. I never did get to the end, they just keep going and going............
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Here are some joints that are interesting.
> 
> 
> Herb


I'll say....


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very interesting. Don't think I'll be making many of those. Like probably none.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Not Me!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Herb Way above my pay grade.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very interesting, Herb. But I'll need more coffee to even absorb what I'm looking at. Thanks.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I looked at all of them, most impressive! Gotta' say most of those are probably easier to draw that actually make, though.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Interesting thread there Herb, there are more joints there than I could ever imagine.
Thanks for posting!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Some neat joints but I don't think that this one will actually work.

EDIT: Looked at it a little closer and it should work!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike, how does the top wide part go through the skinny slot?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The top dovetail pin is flat on top but the bottom is angled and the straight pin below that is actually angled upward and parallell to the bottom of the dovetail pin so the dovetail pin starts going into the joint below the surface of the tail piece. This makes the dovetail fill the gap from the bottom up. 

Simplified, as the pin piece slides into the tail piece it also rises up because of the angled bottom of the dovetail pin and angled rectangular pin.

You can see in the picture that the pin piece is lower than the tail piece when it first starts into the tail piece.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

old coasty said:


> Mike, how does the top wide part go through the skinny slot?


Bob, I think that the drawing is an optical illusion. The female cut looks square,but actually is angled to make the dovetail.

That is a very complicated joint.
Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is a side view that might help show how the joint goes together.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Here is a side view that might help show how the joint goes together.


Like I said earlier - easier to draw than to make - LOL! Nice drawing, Mike.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Like I said earlier - easier to draw than to make - LOL! Nice drawing, Mike.


You would need good sharp chisels in several sizes and a good Japanese pull saw. This is definitely not your standard router joint!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Most impressive assortment of joints to say the least. I've attempted to make a few of these over the years....some can take upwards of several weeks to accomplish by a skilled craftsman..many are specific application driven. Makes ya wonder what the application is..


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

I picked up my hammer and saw. Thanks all for making an old [email protected]#$ learn new things even though most said it can't be done.


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

The joints them selves are projects to finish and display.


----------

